# FFA show pig - stiff legs



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

My daughter has raised a pig for FFA this year, the teacher has been less that helpful and now as we are approaching the final show and sale of the year in 1 week. I am informed that the other pigs have been on some type of showtek addiditive to help keep thier joint loose and makes them glide in the show ring. No one told me this before and our pig is walking like a soldier with stiff legs. Is it too late to get some of this stuff and start giving it to him? Can it work in 1 week?

We have a hampshire barrow. 259# if that matters at all.


----------



## RedHogs (Jul 7, 2006)

It's called walking tight, often muscle bound or slighty up under himslf in the rear..... a very common occurence and only seen in show pigs pushed to the max. If it's conformation - no help / if its too much muscle tension it's too late for the feed additive....Some would slightly drug the hog.


----------



## Misty (May 29, 2005)

http://www.pntechnologies.com/firstpage.html

This is the website for two step. We really like it. Have used it for two years now. One pig we bought year before last for Natioan Western stock show was REALLY stiff and muscle bound in her hip. She came out of it in about a week. We just feed it routine now on the show pigs.


----------

